# Lookee what Weightlifter found!



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Spy Gadgets and Devices - YouTube

Okay a coworker found it. No idea why he was looking at it but sometimes fate...

Now some of this sh!t gets my mind racing with the possibilities.

Cheaters beware. Weightlifter is always looking for ****** in your armor.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Spy Gadgets and Devices - YouTube
> 
> Okay a coworker found it. No idea why he was looking at it but sometimes fate...
> 
> ...


I was expecting someone to jump in, so I didn't post. I went and watched the video on the little blue tracker, what looks like a mobile phone. Interesting that you could hook it into the car wiring so that it's charged as they drive and no-one would know!

Good link!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

With AM cheatersite. There has to be people working for the betrayed.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hahaha, I really hope you utilize your mad skills to start a business. You are impressive. And I'll give you credit for me keeping it together and not having to deal with TT or the soft confront. 

These things are used in lots of "buy here pay here" cars. Not trying to veer to far off here. It might be slightly different deal but I know a guy who owns one of these lots (gross sad business) but these trackers they pop in every car tracks in real time and they can even disable the engine on some.

It would be so sweet to leave a cheater stranded at the "scene of the crime" them show up and beat them with a sack of oranges (from the movie The Grifters) but the thought makes me laugh.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Stranding them... Thats evil. I approve.

I like the divorce papers with a picture of the om clipped to the corner nuclear confront idea myself. Had my wifes ea been a pa... The trick is to channel the sad into mad.

Perhaps ask her to leave and include an mp3 of motley crue's. Dont go away mad, just go away.


----------



## Stronger-now (Oct 31, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> It would be so sweet to leave at cheater stranded at the "scene of the crime" them show up and beat them with a sack of oranges (from the movie The Grifters) but the thought makes me laugh.


Instead of scarlet letter, cheaters wear orange letter now?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Stronger-now said:


> Instead of scarlet letter, cheaters wear orange letter now?




If I remember the beating correctly and the reason for oranges was the lack of obvious hand shape bruising and your don't hurt you hand in the process.

My WH loves oranges so I do think of that movie unpacking groceries or while staring at the ubiquitous citrus crates and fruit baskets people give as gifts.

Maybe I should put my MIL's famous iced butter pound cake to good use, lol:rofl: I don't want to get a large @ss I've got one living with me!

I'll be here all week folks. Yes I am stressed and sleep deprived. Ignore me if you must.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Stronger-now said:


> Instead of scarlet letter, cheaters wear orange letter now?


Orange juice if you are mad enough!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Orange juice if you are mad enough!


But that would involve impacts of such a high velocity that you would break their bones and....

Oh
Cool
Nevermind


----------

